# Cartel Xpert/Fantom



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I've read some good reviews on the Fantom. Has anyone had much experience with the Xpert riser? The only Cartel product I've used was a sight that fell apart on me.

Input is much appreciated.


----------



## ceallred (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't have one but since you haven't seen a response yet, I'll put in my comment...

I've seen quite a few recent threads where the Fantom was mentioned as a great starter.. You can get some better quality older gear used but most is still more expensive than the Fantom.

Once you have been with it a while, you'll probably want something better but it will out shoot you for a long while... 

My wife is shooting a Cartel Xpert and it works great. Fantom looks cooler though and is a bit longer.

I have a cartel Midas and can't find anything wrong with the quality. Got it used from this forum at a great price so can't complain.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've handled Xperts (Greatree Point, PSE Summit) and my daughter uses a Fantom. The Xpert has no limb alignment and the fit/finish is a little more crude, but still not bad. The Fantom has much better fit/finish. With inexpensive limbs that would be likely on either of these risers, you might need the limb alignment adjustment. The grip is a little nicer on the Fantom too. There are no mounting holes that I can see on the Xpert for a clicker, nor is there a clicker extension. There is only one plunger mounting hole on the Xpert, but that second hole isn't really all that important unless you go with a bolted on rest. The Fantom is 25" and the Xpert is 23". Both are cast aluminum, so I'd be careful using high-poundage limbs on them.

As ceallred, I shoot a Cartel Midas, which is a very good, solid riser for me. I've had problems with Cartel products with moving pieces like clickers, plungers, and sights. However, I have had zero problems with my Midas and my daughter's Fantom. If you can swing the extra bucks, the Fantom is a much better riser. 

-Kent W.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks, Sound positive so far.


----------



## xm8k36d (Oct 3, 2007)

There were complaints about fantom limbs but never the riser.
I personally was using an old Hoyt GM, which is said to be a very solid riser. It's a little bit cheaper than fantom too. However, GM does not have limb alignment, and quite a few other little cons. And it's hard to find. So for a beginner I think it's actually better to start with something like fantom.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Crunch said:


> I've read some good reviews on the Fantom. Has anyone had much experience with the Xpert riser? The only Cartel product I've used was a sight that fell apart on me.
> 
> Input is much appreciated.


Crunch, don't know about the Xpert riser, but I do shoot with the Fantom. I like it a lot. A lot of bang for the buck. Larry T


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

A lot of folks seem to like the Fantom.


----------

